# 15740 Interpolation Flap



## aschaeve (May 15, 2014)

I have a physician who is doing an Interpolation Flap from the cheek to the nose.  It has a 90 day global.  Wondering when he brings the patient back into the office 2 or 3 weeks later, he will now be debulking the same area since it has revascularized, basically doing the procedure again.

Could you bill this as a staged procedure or is it all included in the global?

Thanks,

Alicia, CPC


----------

